# Java Handyprogrammierung - Fragen



## Tharnatos (2. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit der Handyprogrammierung und habe dies bzgl. auch schon ein Buch durch gearbeitet, dass sich mit den Grundlagen beschäftigt (Text-Felder, Listen, Formulare, .....). Ich wollte nun ein Programm schreiben, dass die Anrufzeiten aufzeichnet und ausgibt. Meine Fragen ist nun - kann ich mit JavaME ein Programm schreiben das sich bei jedem Anruf startet und die Gesprächsdauer protokolliert? Gibt es vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit an die Gesprächszeiten zu kommen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Januar 2004)

Servus!

Frage dazu mal in den zu deinem Handy Passenden Entwicklerforen nach ...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=74758&highlight=Nokia

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tharnatos (3. Januar 2004)

Hab leider gar kein Java-Handy  ! 
Interessiere mich einfach nur für die Thematik.
Ich werde mir aber so bald wie möglich das Nokia 6600 oder das SX1 von Siemens holen - leider hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Angebote zu den Handys gefunden.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Januar 2004)

Servus!

http://java.sun.com/j2me/index.jsp
Im J2ME ist auch ein Handy Emulator dabei, mit dem man seine Programme ausprobieren kann...

Gruß Tom


----------



## spiritvsbeagle (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tharnatos _
> *Hab leider gar kein Java-Handy  !
> Interessiere mich einfach nur für die Thematik.
> Ich werde mir aber so bald wie möglich das Nokia 6600 oder das SX1 von Siemens holen - leider hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Angebote zu den Handys gefunden. *



hi, das SX1 würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, weil es noch den alten Java-Standard MIDP 1.0 unterstützt. Das Nokia 6600 hingegen unterstützt den neuen Java-Standard MIDP 2.0.


----------



## Tharnatos (5. Januar 2004)

Mal ne andere Frage an der Stelle - wie konvertiere ich einen String zu einem Integer unter JavaME


----------



## Patrick Kamin (6. Januar 2004)

*-*


```
s = "1234";
int num = Integer.parseInt(s);
```
Ein bisschen Java kann Java2ME schon ;-]


----------



## Tharnatos (6. Januar 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort aber wie bekomme ich jetzt wieder aus einem Integer einen String?


----------



## Patrick Kamin (6. Januar 2004)

*-*


```
int num = 123;
String s = Integer.toString(num);
```

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal die Linkliste hier im Board angucken, da findest du gute Javareferenzen.


----------



## tomkruse (13. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das ganz "political correct" ist, wenn ich hier Links zu J2ME-Foren poste, aber es gibt da zumindest 2 Foren, in denen sich mittlerweile ein recht gutes Archiv zu allen gängigen Fragen über J2ME-Programmierung angesammelt hat.

java-mobil.de 

Community 24 

Wobei in ersterem mehr los ist und die Chance auf eine kompetente Antwort auch höher ist. Lies Dich mal durch die ganzen alten Threads durch und Du wirst eine Menge Fragen beantwortet bekommen, von denen Du noch nichtmal weißt, daß Du sie mal haben wirst 

Also Entwicklerhandy kann ich das Nokia 6600 übrigens nur empfehlen. Ich hab's selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wenn Du allerdings ernsthaft J2ME-Apps entwickeln willst wirst Du mit einem einzigen Handymodell nicht auskommen.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tomkruse _
> *Hi!
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das ganz "political correct" ist, wenn ich hier Links zu J2ME-Foren poste, aber es gibt da zumindest 2 Foren, in denen sich mittlerweile ein recht gutes Archiv zu allen gängigen Fragen über J2ME-Programmierung angesammelt hat.
> ...



Wir unterscheiden zwischen produktiven Tips, sprich Boards die vielleicht besser weiterhelfen können, und stumpfe Werbung.

Und ein Board das sich mit J2ME Programmierung genauer beschäftigt, ist in diesem Kontext auf jeden Fall
ein produktiver Tip.

grüsse


----------



## tomkruse (14. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ok. Alles klar. Will ja auch auf keinen Fall hier User grabben oder so 

... und es sind auch nicht meine Boards.

Cu - Tom.


----------

